# New Card for the New Boards.



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

You have just got to love Vista Print… so cheap … so quick… and beautiful work…

This is the front of the card that will be attached to each board…









And on the back … some instructions for care of the board… not the be all and end all of board care but enough to get the blokes to look after their investment…









I will punch a hole in the card and attach with a length of string…So look out for them at the Maleny Wood Expo… this weekend…


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Looks great and gets the message.

I got some cards done.
The missus gets home and I show them to her.

She says, who's phone number is that

Doh!

I hate it when she is right

jamie


----------



## KnotCurser (Dec 31, 2009)

Great idea! You DO know you have a typo in the second line of the "How to Care" side, right?

Good luck!

-bob


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

This is a great idea!!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice design, Larry. And the instructions are short and sweet.
The instructions are also very necessary! My nephew left an end grain board in the sink (with water!) overnight and couldn't understand why it exploded on him!!! Non-woodworker, in case you didn't figure that out!!
Ellen


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Slick card….............

Not as slick as your boards….....

I am rapidly building furniture…......IKEA furniture….....(-:

Actually got a few temporary pieces for the vacation house here in La Conner. We have some custom ordered stuff coming in June. It serves the purpose, then gets relegated to secondary places in the home.

Have a good one….....

Jim


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Great idea Larry. Care instructions with products are a great addition a must in my opinion.

Hope you do well at the show.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

good going larry

do you think i might get a deal on them
with my name on them

or would that be extra


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Funny, I gave the same instructions when I gave away my mummified cat. LOL


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Great design Larry. Good luck at the Expo though I'm sure your new boards will be a hit!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good luck Larry. It looks like a winner.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

That is a great looking card…I just looked at the vistaprint website and they are a lot of good prices and bargains compared to the local print shop. I am doing my first show this weekend and wish i had time to order some cards from them for the show…
Good luck at the show….well, you don't need luck with your great work


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Good looking cards, Larry.

I like the idea of care instructions on the back.

Lee


----------



## rtriplett (Nov 25, 2009)

Great design. I use Vista print also. Just got an order of more cards. Hard to believe I gave out close to 500 last year! I got carried away recently and ordered more cards, a 'free' T-shirt that cost about $9.00 when I added a few details, some free magnets, a notebook with my design on the cover, and I am trying out their website service for free for a month. Their site is almost as dangerous to my wallet as a hardwood store! I really check for typos since my wife is a good after the fact checker. Good luck with the show. I have one this weekend in Paradise, CA. The weather is supposed to be good.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Way to go Larry.


----------

